# What tools/strategies to utilize?



## d0wnriver (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I've done some research on hog hunting tactics and what I've found is you should put out a pig pipe repeatedly so the hogs have a habit of feeding at your spot and you should also hunt at night when they come out. 

Just wondering how you'd go about this on state land (being from the city I don't have any land but still want to try and stop the problem). Could you put out sour corn as bait? A feeder light? Does the DNR have any restrictions on the rifle/mag capacity you can use? I haven't been able to find the answer to any of these on the DNR's website.

To sum it all up, what would you do if you ran into a CO w/an AR aimed at a pile of corn????? That would probablly look pretty suspicous :yikes:


----------



## cabledad (Dec 8, 2010)

I hunt in Texas and we basically have no restricitions.I hunt at night over corn bait,sometimes I carry an ar10 with 19 rounds,it is jokingly said the State of Texas would let you use handgrenades if you were killing hogs.If I couldn't use a feeder at night I wouldn't spend so much time hog hunting.It would just too hard to kill hogs,there just way too smart.Some of the scents work to attract boars I have never used them but hear they work.I spend some time on Texas Boars web site there is some smart hog hunters on there.If you can't legally hunt at night with bait I would bait a trail cam and see what shows up.Also corn eaten by a sounder of hogs will have lots of roots and general tearing up of the ground where you feed.If the State of Michigan is serious about stopping the growth of the hog population they will change the rules so you can hunt hogs at night over corn.We in Texas have a mess with all the hogs.Go kill a hog Chuck


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

In michigan you have to hunt under the regs that apply to whatever other season is open. For nightime hunting you would be following predator hunting rules. Rimfire or birdshot


----------



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

swampbuck said:


> In michigan you have to hunt under the regs that apply to whatever other season is open. For nightime hunting you would be following predator hunting rules. Rimfire or birdshot


So please help us keep the hog problem under control, but use a spit wad if it is not Deer season. That sounds about like a government agency. If you go through the effort of a CCW, I think it exempt you from some of these rules.


----------



## d0wnriver (Feb 16, 2011)

boostfan said:


> So please help us keep the hog problem under control, but use a spit wad if it is not Deer season. That sounds about like a government agency. If you go through the effort of a CCW, I think it exempt you from some of these rules.


+1 I think my representative will be getting a letter soon...


----------



## cabledad (Dec 8, 2010)

I agree with you raise cain.Hogs are probably smarter than your and my bureaucrats.Chuck


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

d0wnriver said:


> Hey guys, I've done some research on hog hunting tactics and what I've found is you should put out a pig pipe repeatedly so the hogs have a habit of feeding at your spot and you should also hunt at night when they come out.
> 
> Just wondering how you'd go about this on state land (being from the city I don't have any land but still want to try and stop the problem). Could you put out sour corn as bait? A feeder light? Does the DNR have any restrictions on the rifle/mag capacity you can use? I haven't been able to find the answer to any of these on the DNR's website.
> 
> To sum it all up, what would you do if you ran into a CO w/an AR aimed at a pile of corn????? That would probablly look pretty suspicous :yikes:


The way the rules are now, you'd be in deep kimshee.


----------



## d0wnriver (Feb 16, 2011)

Since night time hunting with a decent caliber is out of the question, I think there may be a loop-hole for using a larger caliber daytime hunting. Woodchuck season is open year round with a vaild hunting license of course. What is to stop you from going out with say a 7.62x39 since the round could theoretically be used for woodchucks and using that to hog hunt?


----------



## Nat006 (May 4, 2011)

Could you night hunt with a Crossbow or Bow over a Mash pile?


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Until they lift the ban on baiting,you are not going to be hunting over any bait or you will be ticketed for hunting over bait. WEe are never going to control Hogs but we could maybe atleast keep them in check if they lighten up on the methods we can use to hunt them.We really need to be able to hunt them at night or you probably are never going to see one much less kill one.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

The state government and authorities wont change any of those night hunting (or baiting for that matter) regulations until Michigan is a national leader among states with feral hog populations.

Look how long it took for counties to have a free-fire zone. Last time I looked Charlevoix county (my home area) was not free fire and we do have hogs here.


----------



## SASS (May 6, 2011)

Uncle Ted's solution sounds like a lot of fun.:yikes: Although I don't think MI has the number of hogs necessary.:lol:


----------



## AllForTheGreen (Apr 26, 2011)

Hunting from a helicopter with a machine gun, jesus christ, yeah that'd do it. Though it sounds more like he meant an assault rifle.


----------

